# MF 711 Skid Steer - That won't Steer



## Sean Berry (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello everyone! I have a MF 711 skid steer. Starts great, runs quiet. Goes forward, backwards, no issues. Try turning side to side and..well...It feels like its binding, wont rotate around and almost stalls the engine. Fluids are clean and filled. No leaks (well, everything leaks when you are 40 plus years old). Clueless on where to start trouble shooting.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Sean. Are you talking about full forward on one side and full reverse on the other? \Will it turn if you feather the controls into a turn? 
Time to look for some manuals, perhaps.


----------



## Sean Berry (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes, full F and full R, either direction. Feathering it gets it to turn, but you have to do it lightly...even going forward and slightly trying to turn in one direction, it starts the whining and I call it "Binding" for lack of better description. Been reading through the manuals.. nothing specific to my issue, other than Pump(s) or dive motor(s) worn (which seems to be the general answer in the manual for most items regarding to it moving any direction.). Since it moves great with power F&R, and it had me leaning against maybe bad pumps..


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like a valve issue to me. Something’s stuck or plugged.

If the pump or the hydraulic motors were bad you wouldn’t get good forward or reverse. I have no idea what the valve sections look like on this, so I can’t be of much more help.


----------



## Sean Berry (Jun 16, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> It sounds like a valve issue to me. Something’s stuck or plugged.
> 
> If the pump or the hydraulic motors were bad you wouldn’t get good forward or reverse. I have no idea what the valve sections look like on this, so I can’t be of much more help.


I think you are probably more on the right track with that train of thought. I was on your wave length of thinking, it moves great and bucket works, so hydra pumps are working. The technical writers in the 60s/70s were not on the A game for this manual, or the mechs were a helluva a lot smarter then I am today. I wanted older machines to avoid the modern electronics in everything today.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think you will likely have to take the valve assembly apart and clean it or repair it. See if you can find a hydraulic circuit diagram for the machine first, and map out the logical fail points that would result in your symptoms.

Good luck. I don’t think it will be a difficult repair in the end. It might cost you a couple bills in replacement parts.


----------



## Sean Berry (Jun 16, 2020)

Update.. Got all four wheels off the ground.. Making the turns without load, everything functional and moves as it should. Had to tighten up the right side "carriage".. The entire case that contains wheels and chains.. After greasing and good lube job.. Dropped it back on the ground and.... It still fighting to turn left or right.. Not as bad as before..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have a hydraulic wheel motor on each side, these may need to be rekitted with a new seal kit in each.

And if your control levers are fitted to a 4 way control valve setup, remove the boot and check the operation of the links in the 4 way valves on both sides, different models of skidsteer came out with 4 way valves and others had sticks for steering and 2 foot pedals to operate the bucket, so not sure what your model has.


----------



## Sean Berry (Jun 16, 2020)

FredM said:


> If you have a hydraulic wheel motor on each side, these may need to be rekitted with a new seal kit in each.
> 
> And if your control levers are fitted to a 4 way control valve setup, remove the boot and check the operation of the links in the 4 way valves on both sides, different models of skidsteer came out with 4 way valves and others had sticks for steering and 2 foot pedals to operate the bucket, so not sure what your model has.


It's the 2 lever, 2 foot style. I'll check the control vavles if the rains hold off tomorrow and see if I can find a seal kit for this old beast during the showers. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rakkasan187 (Dec 29, 2020)

am I missing it here... did you ever figure this out?? i have a 631 acting very similarly


----------

